# 13 Year Old Croatian Kid Scores 178 in a game



## Ron Mexico

> As kosarka.hr (the most important Croatian basketball site) writes, Marin Ferenčević (born 1992.), young cadet from KK Virovitica, scored 178 pts on one single game.
> This unbelievable match between Virovitica and ABN Graminea was played in local U14 Croatian league and final result was 187:70.
> 
> Ferenčević scored 178 pts, grabbed 22 rebounds and stole 16 balls. For 3 he was shooting 9/14, for 2: 67/72 (?!) and from penalty line fantastic 17/18.
> In first quarter Ferenčević scored 34 pts, in second 61 pts, in third 55 pts and in fourth “only” 28 pts.
> 
> Just a month ago, Marin did similar thing when he scored 101 pts on a game. He is a son of ex basketball player Branko Ferenčević, who is also living basketball legend in Virovitica. Little Marin is playing on playmaker position even he is the tallest player in the team.


http://www.24sec.net/article.asp?index=3319


----------



## Rockets111

thats unreal


----------



## L

lol, is this real!?


----------



## ¹²³

Rockets111 said:


> thats unreal


I have seen some players do this kind of thing here in Brazil, obviously it wasn't 100 points, more like 50, but they still dominated as well. Playing as PG and being the tallest on the court. And, of course, he developed early and he is an adult playing with kids. He can become a great play, but he is very, VERY young. We need to wait.


----------



## K-Dub

:jawdrop:


----------



## 35553

Unbelievable. How many minutes did he play?
This has to be some kind of world record.


----------



## HB

What???


----------



## DuMa

oh ****, he 2x up kobe... take that!


----------



## HKF

Must be a lot of scrubs in Croatia nowadays. That wouldn't happen on any playground in America when I was 13.


----------



## GNG

What a ballhog.

Steve Francis is jealous.


----------



## lakegz

Chad Ford just booked his flight.


----------



## pliumbum

yeah, thing happen like this sometimes. Even in my hometown there was a kid named Arturas Jomantas, he played in a school league scoring in each game about 60 points, finally one day he had about 120.. this year he's 21 and he was in the final 14 of lithuanian nt, but then was dropped. isn't that cool now like he was then. and the kid scored 178.. so what? perhaps he was playing against guys who haven't seen a ball before.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

expect the hype machine for this kid to begin


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet

Meh. Mats Wermelin scored 272 points in a game once. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_basketball_players_who_have_scored_100_points_in_a_single_game :king:


----------



## Attila

pliumbum said:


> so what? perhaps he was playing against guys who haven't seen a ball before.


 Or maybe he was playing against blind kids.


----------



## Saint Baller

Attila said:


> Or maybe he was playing against blind kids.


 :rofl:


----------



## 35553

Batman vs. Hamlet said:


> Meh. Mats Wermelin scored 272 points in a game once. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_basketball_players_who_have_scored_100_points_in_a_single_game :king:


The score is 272-0, how does that work?


----------



## Anima

> The Legendary Trophico recently scored -312 points (shooting -116 for 126 from the field) against MM in the Cameroonian league, it has not been officially verified at this time.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_basketball_players_who_have_scored_100_points_in_a_single_game

I have got to see a box score for that game!


----------



## qross1fan

Wow, thats just huge, even if it was against first time bball players(which it wasnt since it was a U14 leauge game), scoring 178 points in 40 minutes is damn impressive


----------



## Gotham2krazy

The next Petrovic?


----------

